# Where to buy Halloween/ Theatrical Makeup last minute this time of year?



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Several regular makeup lines (Maybelline & Physician's being the 2 I can think off the top of my head) carry concealers in green, yellow & white (green covers dark circles, yellow covers redness) so there's your green & mix the yellow & green together you've got your blue. Both lines of makeup are pretty cheap can be found in any drug store like CVS, Walmart or grocery store.

Several also carry white eyeliner too.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Party City holds a relatively good stock all year round, at least in our area.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you can't find what you need at drugstores, etc as mentioned above, if you have a costume shop in your area, try giving them a call. Clowns and zombies probably are the two costumes that come to my mind that would have makeup associated with it and be available year round...zombies thanks to the zombie walks.

Have fun tomorrow BTW. How about posting a few pics of the walk if you can?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Druidess said:


> Party City holds a relatively good stock all year round, at least in our area.


^^ Yup! Our PC always has this stuff available.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Several regular makeup lines (Maybelline & Physician's being the 2 I can think off the top of my head) carry concealers in green, yellow & white (green covers dark circles, yellow covers redness) so there's your green & mix the yellow & green together you've got your blue. Both lines of makeup are pretty cheap can be found in any drug store like CVS, Walmart or grocery store.
> 
> Several also carry white eyeliner too.


I think you have it reversed. It's blue and yellow that make green.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone I will give party city and party mart a try! Hopefully you're right!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

star_girl_mag said:


> Thanks everyone I will give party city and party mart a try! Hopefully you're right!


I just wanted to let everyone know that I was able to find some surprisingly cheap stuff that I was actually familiar with at PC. A note: the stuff in the tube is a lot easier to get on evenly than the cream base but goes on darker. It's good to use the base to create shadows and the tube stuff to cover everything and the base shows through.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad you found some for your walk in time. Thanks for the tips on the makeup application. Haven't delved into that aspect much. 

Any photos from the walk?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

grimreaper1962 said:


> I think you have it reversed. It's blue and yellow that make green.


 You're right!  No clue where that combo came from, musta been sleepin' when they went over that in kindergarten!


----------

